
How Developers Stop Learning: Rise of the Expert Beginner - bdcravens
https://daedtech.com/how-developers-stop-learning-rise-of-the-expert-beginner/
======
tedyoung
This is a post from 2012, so also discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11327669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11327669)
(and at least 6 or 7 other times).

